

Goodbye Google Code, I'm moving to GitHub - ingve
http://grodola.blogspot.com/2014/05/goodbye-google-code-im-moving-to-github.html

======
mgkimsal
"The lack of interest from Google is absolutely astonishing ..."

What's astonishing to me is that anyone considers this point astonishing.

~~~
mantrax5
There's this notion that because a service is free, the provider shouldn't
give a fuck about the service they're providing, and the user better be
thankful the service exists at all.

There's also this notion that if someone provides a service, even though it's
free, they obviously have some business model or similar interest or they
wouldn't do it, so they better give a fuck about their users, or their users
are gonna hurt them as a provider by leaving for another provider.

I won't say which is right and which is wrong (I feel both are wrong), but the
two are obviously in conflict. The whole open source community is based upon
the former. Ad supported data-mining businesses are based upon the latter.
Hence the conjecture by the OP.

------
borplk
Did the title used to say "Google Cache" instead of "Google Code"? I need to
know (if I've gone crazy yet or not)

~~~
DrJosiah
I don't believe it ever said "Google Cache", but I don't believe you are going
crazy (or if you were, that this would be a symptom).

